# Headaches after a ride?



## ShaneW

Does anyone else suffer from this? Its not dehydration. It seems that whenever I start riding again OR do a ride that is really tough for me I always have a headache afterward. Not sure what it could possibly be but maybe some of you guys have experienced the same thing and have a miracle cure?


----------



## eyezlee

same thing happens to me. will watch this space for answers.


----------



## CHL

At least for me, it is lack of proper nutrition before, during and after the ride. Rode thirty miles today, after two weeks off the bike. Felt like crap and still went hard in certain areas. 

Didn't eat or drink anything before the ride. Stopped at starbucks and had a small hot chocolate. Ate half of my Bonk Breaker bar. When I got back to my car after thirty miles, I realized that I hadn't even touch half the 20oz water bottle that I carried.

Didn't drink and didn't eat much after the ride. Did I have a headache? You bet! Rode Mt. Tamalpais a few weeks back, which was 20 miles longer and way more taxing. Made sure to properly drink and eat before/during/after the ride. No problems! I really hate these colder times as I often do not drink enough to sustain me, even during shorter rides.

chl


----------



## ShaneW

In my case, at least today I can see not eating right before the ride being an issue, I didnt eat anything other than drinking a cup of decaf coffee. My head was hurting so bad a few hours after the ride that I took 4 x 200mg Ibuprofen and that did nothing, ended up taking 3 excedrin a little while ago and they seem to be helping finally.


----------



## ghostryder

ShaneW said:


> In my case, at least today I can see not eating right before the ride being an issue, I didnt eat anything other than drinking a cup of decaf coffee. My head was hurting so bad a few hours after the ride that I took 4 x 200mg Ibuprofen and that did nothing, ended up taking 3 excedrin a little while ago and they seem to be helping finally.


I had the same thing. After any intense exercise i would get a headache. I would even down gatorade, water, you name it, but if not right away, after a couple of hours i would have to take 2 advil. I Got really bad migraines in the front, and around the eyes. I am pretty much cured except for the once a month hard interval, that i don't properly hydrate from. Are your headaches similar?


----------



## ShaneW

Exactly the same! I couldnt even look at the computer screen until the headache pills kicked in. I only rode 30 miles and drank 1.5 bottles of water. I always try to drink as much as I can.


----------



## ghostryder

ShaneW said:


> Exactly the same! I couldnt even look at the computer screen until the headache pills kicked in. I only rode 30 miles and drank 1.5 bottles of water. I always try to drink as much as I can.



Exactly. Call your doctor or find a good one that does Botox. Believe it or not, it works. Do your own research if you are a skeptic, but i can tell you it works. Please let me know if you have any questions. I used to carry a bottle of advil with me every where, especially after every bike ride. It feels so great not to worry and enjoy the ride.


----------



## ShaneW

Botox huh? Not a skeptic, just never heard of it being used for that before. I don't actually have a Dr so I might need to take a look around. Weird, I know but I don't go to the Dr unless I am dying - stupid probably.

Could you elaborate a little on the principle of what it does and how it works for headaches etc? How long does it last?


----------



## ghostryder

ShaneW said:


> Botox huh? Not a skeptic, just never heard of it being used for that before. I don't actually have a Dr so I might need to take a look around. Weird, I know but I don't go to the Dr unless I am dying - stupid probably.
> 
> Could you elaborate a little on the principle of what it does and how it works for headaches etc? How long does it last?


The first time you have it done it will last about 3 to 4 months. The second time it will last about 6 to 9 months and after that you might not need it for another year or so. If you google headaches and botox you will find a lot of post on the subject. It paralyzes the muscle in the forehead that tenses up when you exercise, which causes the headaches. After a while the muscle will not tense up as much because it is not being used (atrophy). It also releases pressure on the nerves.

It's been over 9 months since my last time and i am great. Please let me know if this helps. Price should be anywhere from 300 to 500

http://www.americanmigrainecenter.com/treatment1.shtml
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2010/10/18/fda-approves-botox-migraine-headaches/


----------



## twinkles

I get sinus headaches during and after rides sometimes. I think that it is caused by inflamation of the sinuses, because they get dried out. I put this stuff called Denver Ointment in my nostrils before I ride and also take half a benadryl. If I've got a headache before I ride, i do an alka seltzer cold medicine, which seems to help. 

When I was a kid, I would get headaches during football practice, so I would go hop in the swimming pool, which would make it go away instantly, which is why I think my headaches are caused by my sinuses drying out.

I also find that if I catch a headache early, ice on the forehead will usually take of it. 

Make sure you also wear sunglasses while riding, bright conditions seem to help set mine off also.

Everybody's different, lord knows I am, but these things help me. Good luck


----------



## slipstream8

This is really interesting. I get migraines occaisionally after riding and used to think it was dehydration. I now drink tons of water and still get the migraines from time to time. I will have to check into the botox idea, although it kind of creeps me out.


----------



## MerlinAma

For me, there are three things that have caused headaches.

1) dehydration - that was early in my cycling life before I knew better

2) cold wind - those vents in your helmet are great in the summer. Not so much in the winter. I started taping over the front vents for winter. Keeping the cold air from blowing on my forehead made a huge difference in headaches

3) caffeine - my weekday routine involves lots of coffee. When I ride early on the weekend, it is imperative I get my caffeine fix before I leave. And I'll get another booster as soon as I get home.


----------



## Gnarly 928

I seem to have solved my frequent post-ride headaches by making sure I keep up my electrolyte balance. I've had the headache/ride problem for a long time but it really started getting worse as I began training harder in hotter weather recently. For one season, I was convinced I was getting dehydrated, so I began drinking more. Didn't work and in fact my headaches may have even gotten slightly worse.

Someone suggested taking electrolyte supplements. I began that the next season, with some mixed results. On hot strenuous rides I would sometimes still get these gnarly headaches, or after rides like that.

Then I got the idea that the amount I was drinking (following that old advice that one should drink, well before you get thirsty, or it's too late") was really diluting my electrolyte balance. I cut back on the hydrating and changed my electrolyte supplement intake until I seem to have reached an effective compromise. Those blinding headaches have gone. If I ride hard without electrolytes, I get them still.

Within reason, I now drink when I am thirsty. Prior to a really hot ride where I know there won't be many chances to re-fill, I may down a 'preemptive' Big Glug of liquid, but I try to use about one bottle per hour as a rough benchmark on normal comfortable temp days. 

I have had good luck with Nunn electrolyte tablets in my water bottles..usually one per bottle seems to keep my 'internals' balanced enough to eliminate those headaches. If you carry along these things, keep them dry and when you re-fill your bottles along the ride, drop one in.


----------



## HIPCHIP

1: Helmet wrong size and/or fit.
2: Blood pressure too high
3: Heat illness, it can still be dehydration. Clothing wrong and keeping heat in.
4:Eyesight going bad. Get eyes checked too.
5: GO SEE YOUR DOCTOR!!!!!!


----------



## ziscwg

HIPCHIP said:


> 1: Helmet wrong size and/or fit.
> 2: Blood pressure too high
> 3: Heat illness, it can still be dehydration. Clothing wrong and keeping heat in.
> 4:Eyesight going bad. Get eyes checked too.
> 5: GO SEE YOUR DOCTOR!!!!!!



That botox thing should be like way down on the list. After the helmet check, see your Dr. Tell him/her what you do that causes the headache. Let him rule out some general stuff first. If he just says, "take these drugs after," find a new Dr. He should treat the cause, not the symptom.


----------



## ShaneW

The helmet is fine, had it for 2 years and the headaches are a relatively recent development. 

I was hoping you guys had all my answers!! The internet cant be wrong and is my source for diagnosis all the time! Now you want me to see a Dr?   

I will try a few of the other things mentioned here first and if nothing works and the headaches persist then I will go find one of them Dr thingies. So hard to actually find a decent one these days though. I have been rebelling for a long as I can remember - dont take anti-biotics etc and although have no issue taking an OTC pain pill I dont like prescriptions. 

It might just be my head telling me I am unfit and should stop riding and go eat a candy bar!:thumbsup:


----------



## pmarshall

I am no doctor but a few things stand out. You said you have decaf coffee? With headaches of most types, caffeine can actually help. Also note if you are having enough salt. You can drink all the water in the world but it won't do much without enough salt in your diet. I guess you have to ask yourself if you have been eating or doing anything different lately? Also, find a doc and get some blood work done. I did this and found out I had a thyroid condition that had been undiagnosed for probably 10 years. I asked my doctor for a complete work up of blood and he checked every box! I would be happy to recommend him if your in San Jose. Good luck.

Paul


----------



## Rhymenocerus

+1 for Nutrition

Keep your salt, sugar, and electrolyte levels in check during and after rides. Sometimes after going out in the sun for a few hours the first thing I want when I get back is a sugary soda, I listen to those urges, but remember to drink plenty of water as well.


----------



## ShaneW

I gave up caffeine years ago after being seriously addicted to it but I appreciate the input Paul. The more research I do and also based on what you guys are saying I think nutrition could certainly be the problem here. I am going to try a few things and if they dont work then off to the Dr it is!

I generally just drink water and I think I am flushing my system of the things it needs in electrolytes etc without replenishing them. I am going to try some Heed and Endurolytes from Hammer and see how they work out. Based on everything I am reading it seems that I am really screwing myself up in more ways than one with what/when and how I eat.

Thanks for all the input btw!! I will keep everyone posted, I am planning a ride tomorrow but my legs are freaking sore (again, seems to be a side effect of improper nutrition) so not sure if I will make it or not.


----------



## rickd530

I am going to throw something out there. It might just be me personally. I get major headaches after drinking Gatorade. If I cut it, not so bad. Half water, half gatorade. Reading these forums, I see that gatorade and energy are popular.


----------



## ShaneW

So I went on a short recovery ride yesterday of only about 15 miles. Made sure I was hydrated accordingly - drank one bottle of HEED throughout the ride which only took an hour and about 2 hours later the headache came on again. I am planning a longer ride 30-40 miles tomorrow evening so I will see how it goes. At this point its too soon to say that electrolytes are or arent the problem but another few rides should start eliminating things I hope.

Honestly, I kind of remember going through this last year early in the season and it went away, I just dont remember it being as bad.


----------



## huckleberry

Any chance you've developed seasonal allergies?

They're a ***** right now...


----------



## ShaneW

Yeah - I am SUFFERING bad today from allergies, and although that could potentially be it, I dont think so cause last week I never had any problems with allergies and the headache was debilitating. Its probably nothing, I will just keep trying different things and if nothing seems to work or it doesnt go away on its own I will have to go find a Dr.


----------



## urban turban

When I first started riding I dealt with headaches after almost ever ride. I first thought it was due to nutrition and many of the other reasons listed above and after changing so many things nothing worked. Long story short, it had to do with tightness in my neck muscles from craning my neck while riding. 

The solution has been to get a set of cycling glasses that have a very high upper frame so that it does not obstruct my vision. After opening up my vision I was able to keep my head held lower and use my eyes to look up where I am going. Let me know if this works. Easy way to test right away is to have someone give you a good neck/back massage and see if the headache disappears.


----------



## ShaneW

I should finish up my ride today around 6:30-7pm, should I just pop over to your place or can you meet me somewhere in Woodside for the nack/back rub? Hehehehe. 

All jokes aside, I will look into this as well. It does make sense since I remember it going away last year and it might just have been a matter of those muscles getting stronger and the tension no longer being an issue.

thanks again guys!
-Shane


----------



## ShaneW

So - update:
I went for a ride yesterday. 30 miles and it was pretty warm. I actually started with a headache from allergies but not very bad at all. I changed my sunglasses to something with a higher rim as suggested. I also bought some perpetuem from Hammer which I used in one bottle and plain water in the other bottle. I went through half of both bottle by 15 miles in which is perfect considering the mix was a 2 hour mix. I filled up regular water at Roberts market and rode Canada Rd and back during which time I took some sportslegs and finished the perpetuem along with another half bottle of plain water. I rode pretty hard for me, although no-where near what I can do later in the season this is the hardest I have pushed myself in a road bike ever. My avg heart rate was the highest its ever been on this ride since I started recording it 2 years ago.

Best news was - no headache! No I dont know which of these things fixed it but I am thinking that the Hammer stuff was a big part of it. I will let you guys know if anything changes.


----------



## Squizzle

I often get these types of headaches too about 1 hour after I return home from a ride. I've tried all kinds of variations on nutrition, drinks (currently use Hammer products) etc. The only thing that helps me is 2 advil and 1 small red sudafed tablet. Pretty sure it's allergy related. When we ride outside we are exposed to all kinds of different allergens in different areas.


----------

